

Newfound ‘Tetraquark’ Fuels Quantum Debate (2014) - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20140827-quark-quartet-fuels-quantum-feud/

======
littlewing
I see your tetraquark and raise you a pentaquark.

